# Would a bellyband be good for when pup gets neutered?



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm afraid my little one might not do well with lampshade around neck. Was wondering if a bellyband might help so he doe not lick or pull stitches? He's getting neutered a week from Monday.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't believe so. The belly band would go around his waist/penis area. It would not be in the area that he would have stitches at.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

Kujo didn't mess with his stitches at all so you may not need one. He had 2 incisions ( undecended testicle) and didn't bother either of them.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Arnie didn't touch his stitches he didn't need anything x


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

All 5 of my chis are spayed/neutered and none of them needed anything to keep them away from their stitches. They didn't bother with their incisions at all so I wouldn't be too worried. I would think something like this would be a good and more comfortable alternative http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=12669
the belly band could rub the incision site and irritate it and cause pain, also you want the air on it for healing.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I think that in order to heal the area would need to breathe so I dont think I would cover it? I have never had any issues with mine bothering the stitches after this procedure either.


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

You shouldnt need anything, in the uk the vets dont seem to use stiches anymore, most tend to leave the wound open a little and it heals in a couple of days, or the glue it together. A bellie band wont be in the place, his wound will be where his testes are.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

a belly band would keep pee in the area and might the skin to get irritated. my boy had his done two weeks ago and he did good. he only licked at them a few times then just left them alone. i would wait and see how he's does when you get him home first. good luck.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

dodger checked his stitches out once or twice and licked them a couple times, but never tried to chew them!...
keep a close eye on him but unless he starts trying to chew the stitches he doesnt realy need an Ecollar.

might be worth asking the vet about Glue instead of regular stitches, it works just as well but theres nothing for them to pull out

vixie had the glue when she had a c-section and was spayed and theres not even a scar! it healed perfectly even with 4 puppies climbing all over the area!


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, I'll ask the vet about the glue.


----------

